# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Психология полов: типы самоподачи мужчин и женщин

## Irina

*Психология полов: Типы самоподачи мужчины и женщины.*
Источник -- Искусство соблазнения




> Типы самоподачи женщин
> 
> "Бизнес-вумен" - если это женщина, то это самоподача, театр (какой там бизнес?!), способ охоты на бизнесмена. Женщина даже если рубль заработает, то 2 склонна потратить.
> Стиль подачи: строго деловой стиль одежды, костюм, открыты уши, лоб, мало косметики и украшений. Более сурова, чем женственна. Подает себя, как партнершу в охоте. Он думает, что с ней придется меньше работать, т.к. она возьмет на себя часть работы, это удобно, потому что все ленивы.
> Мало украшений – значит не транжирка, чтобы мужчина не опасался, что она растратит. Побрякушки надо спрятать до "после свадьбы", демонстрировать скромность в расходах, показать, что хочет тоже заработать, а не потратить, т.е. какая она бережливая, чтобы ей можно было доверить ключ от сейфа (с печальными последствиями для его содержимого ).
> 
> "Конфета" - подчеркивает свою сексуальность. "Нарциссистка" своего тела. Легко доступная с виду, аппетитная самка, конфета – во рту тает. Заманивает быстренько в постель, а из постели выход может оказаться или к прокурору, или за деньгами в банк.
> Стиль подачи: одевается ярко, модно, обтягивает все свои выступающие части тела, все это стремится заголять, много косметики, много украшений. А мужчины, как вороны, бросаются на все яркое.
> 
> ...








> Типы самоподачи мужчин
> 
> "Нарциссист" – может любоваться у себя любимого всем, чем угодно: голосом, руками, интеллектом, телом, голосом. Для жизни труден. Своим внутренним миром способен задушить любого (но он может владеть материальными ценностями).
> "На хвастуна не нужен нож. Ему немного подпоешь и делай с ним что хошь". Восхищайтесь объектом его нарциссирования, раздувайте его эго и скоро он станет непереносим для окружающих. Все начнут ругать его и призывать исправиться и только вы его "понимаете".
> Нарциссизм - если у мужчины или женщины не хватает внутреннего содержания, то они пытаются добавить себе оригинальности за счет формы.
> Если он нарциссист своего тела, то могут присутствовать - бородка, специально выбритая, наколки, цепи, экстравагантная одежда и т. д. К этой категории относятся также "качки", барды, "гении".
> 
> "Рубаха-парень"
> Ля-ля-ля, тополя, хохмы, шуточки, любит быть в центре внимания, ему "до лампочки" в чем он одет. Он и не обратит внимания, как одета женщина. Он любит разухабистых бабенок, как Алла Пугачева, балахон и все.
> ...

----------

